# Questions concerning steep hill.



## General Tso (Nov 11, 2019)

I have a very steep driveway. I currently have a walk behind snowblower with large knobby tires. For the most part it works fine going up hill. But when going down hill there are occasions where either the snowblower or myself start sliding. When this happens I have to release the drive lever and slide to a stop before I fall. Unfortunately my current snow blower (which I've owned for over 20 years) becomes "free wheeling" when the drive lever is released. Sometimes this causes a dangerous situation where the snow blower actually picks up speed when I'm trying to slow down. I used to just ride the situation out. But I'm getting older so I need to find a different way to do it.

So I have some questions.

Do all snow blowers with tires work the way mine does and become "free wheeling" when the drive lever is released?

If not then what feature do I need to look for to prevent this from happening?

Would a tracked snow blower solve this problem? (I really don't want to get a tracked snow blower. But if that's the only thing that will solve the problem then I'll get one.)

Thanks in advance for any help with this problem.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You may want to check into a pair of these. https://www.walmart.com/ip/HURRISE-...Apnr1OaZG71q_I_xYFi2kD-xUeZz9f5xoC928QAvD_BwE
As to snowblowers... Not all blowers behave that way but I have no idea which ones they are. Someone will chime in and be better able to answer you. If the link doesn't work here's a pic.


----------



## General Tso (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you for the info. I still need to solve the problem with the snowblower. But I'll check them out - they should help.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I use a Honda HSS928AWD with wheels. When the drive lever is released, the wheels will not rotate in either direction. Yes, a tracked snowblower is really a solution for your older age and steep hill. It does most of the work for you. I wish I had gotten a tracked model because it does not ride up on the end of the driveway pile. The wheeled model takes some manhandling. The only disadvantage with a tracked model is that it is difficult to maneuver when not running.


----------



## General Tso (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks. I like Honda, that's the brand I use for my lawnmower. If I get a wheeled blower, I'll probably get either a Honda or a Toro. (Maybe somebody else can tell me if the Toro's wheels lock when the drive lever is released.) If it's a tracked blower then I'll probably get a Honda.

I'm trying to resist getting a tracked snowblower due to cost and the fact that they look like they would be somewhat cumbersome to use. But maybe I'll have to take a closer look at them. I like that you mention that they do more of the work, I'm just concerned about about how easily and quickly they turn and maneuver even when running.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

General Tso said:


> I'm just concerned about about how easily and quickly they turn and maneuver even when running.


 A modern tracked blower like the Honda HSS series has steering triggers that disconnect the drive to the tracks when pulled and make maneuvering child's play. Pull one steering trigger and the track on that side stops being driven and will rotate freely, so the machine pivots in that direction as the other track remains driven. Raise the augers with the left thumb control and pull both triggers and both tracks are completely free-wheeling, so the machine can be pushed/pulled/turned by hand easily.


----------



## General Tso (Nov 11, 2019)

A big thanks to everybody for replying. I think I will be getting a track blower. 

One more question. With Honda Tracked snow blowers there appears to be two model types - AAT and ATD. The ATD comes with electric start. Are there any other differences?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Your Hydro-static drive machines will come to a stop when you release the drive lever. If you have the newer Honda HSS with the separate steering levers, if you release the main drive lever and squeeze the small steering levers, it will "Free wheel" and continue to move. Don't squeeze the little steering release levers and it will come to a stop. The older Honda HS model does not have the steering release levers and will come to a stop when the drive control lever is released.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

General Tso said:


> With Honda Tracked snow blowers there appears to be two model types - AAT and ATD. The ATD comes with electric start. Are there any other differences?


 In the US, on the HSS1332ATD, additional features are:


*Hour Meter with Auger Lock Indicator Light*
*Double articulated chute*
*Auger Shear Bolt Guard system*
In Canada, apparently both the HSS1332CTD and HSS928CTD get them, and the HSS724CTD gets at least the chute.


----------



## General Tso (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks again for the reply's and helpful information. I think I now have everything I need to know. Unfortunately that can sometimes be a dangerous situation for me. 

I need to stop by the store and check things out. But I'm leaning towards getting a Honda HSS928ATD.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

The Honda HSS928ATD is a very decent machine. Some here have said it is a bit underpowered and that the HSS1332 is a much stronger machine. Honda has improved the chute on the new models. Make sure you get the newest one. I have not been able to test mine against a heavy snow, but during a slushy snow last year, it did not clog and threw out the slush a good distance. I've run it in about a foot of fluffy snow and it had no problem. At the end of the driveway with the dense snowplow pile, it bogged down a little so I had to go slower and take smaller bites. It did the job! I did order an MTD snowblower shovel in place of the baton that Honda gives you in case of a clog. Here is the Amazon link. It fits in the place where the baton would clip on.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001LUPC3S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

All friction disc drive snowblowers free wheel when the drive is disconnected, ie; when you let go of the handle levers. I would choose a lower gear and keep the drive engaged. I can drive mine up and down into the pick up bed on atv ramps pretty easily but you keep the drive engaged or things start happening too fast for me! 

I think you have been given good advice. The Honda tracked hydrostatic drive blowers are top notch and should make your blowing less work and safer. There are also Ariens hydro drive blowers with tracks in this price range worth considering.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's a photo of the Honda with the MTD chute cleaning tool. I think the best price is from Home Depot for the cleaning tool.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

A good set of 2-link tire chains would go a long way toward reducing the potential for the machine to skid when traveling downhill. The tractor drive should be in the lowest gear and the tractor drive lever should not be released as doing so allows the machine to freewheel down the hill.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I have an older Honda HS928TAS and a very steep drive 200 feet long. I agree that tracks will make your life a lot easier and safer. Also tracks make the going much easier at EOD because the bucket won’t tend to climb as much and the engine power from the extra traction does more of the work to push through packed snow. I had a wheeled unit for 20 years before this and would have spent the money sooner if I knew how much tracks help. 
As for electric start, I have it but never used it except to test it once. I find the Honda is easy to pull start but if you’re not in shape or have an injury it might come in handy so imho spend the extra hundred and you’ll not regret it.


----------



## General Tso (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank again for all of the help. Now that I'm familiar with the details. I'll be stopping by the local hardware store within the next couple of days to look at all three Honda tracked models. That should help me make up my mind on which one to get.


----------



## General Tso (Nov 11, 2019)

OK. Just one more question (I hope).

I was thinking of getting the Honda HSS928ATD because it's the same size as my old snowblower. But it's been mentioned that it's somewhat under powered. How does the HSS724ATD compare? Does it have enough power for it's size?

Edit: I should add that when I remove snow I like to keep moving but I don't need to move at a real fast speed. (I'm retired and my driveway is steep.) Do lower powered blowers just cause the user to slow down their pace or are there other issues like clogging, stalling etc?

Edit #2: I was just reading about problems with Honda's chutes clogging and that Honda has come out with a fix. Do I need to be concerned about that when buying a new blower? Is there anything I should look for that would tell me if the snowblower has the new chute?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I have not found the HSS928 to be underpowered, but it is my first snowblower. It has a 270cc engine. I think that a bigger engine is better and the HSS1332 has a 389cc engine. (The Ariens top of the line has a 420cc engine.) 
1. If you are not moving at a fast speed, then power is not an issue. It is the slower speed that is needed to keep a smaller engine from getting bogged down. I only have needed to slow down at the end of the driveway pile due to the plow. 
2. The clogging issue was solved for me when I got the new chute which the newest blowers should have. The newer chute is cut way down (see attached photo). Click on photo to enlarge and bring it when you go to buy. The initial chutes had metal up another 6-7 inches or more.

The HSS724 has a 24 inch width and a 198 cc engine: 198/24 =8.25 cc/inch width
The HSS928 has a 28 inch width and a 270 cc engine: 270/28 =9.64 cc/inch width
The HSS1332 has a 32 inch width and a 389cc engine: 389/32 =12.16 cc/inch width

So, you can see that as the engine size goes up there are more cubic centimeters of engine per inch of width.


----------



## General Tso (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you for the detailed response!


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Brent Holm said:


> All friction disc drive snowblowers free wheel when the drive is disconnected, ie; when you let go of the handle levers. I would choose a lower gear and keep the drive engaged. .


That is exactly what I do and it works well.


----------



## General Tso (Nov 11, 2019)

I just bought a Honda HSS724AATD. (24 inch, tracked, with electric start.) 

I was leaning towards one of the larger models. But the more I thought about it. Other than wanting to get out of the cold, I'm not in that much of hurry to get done. So I decided it wasn't worth the extra cost for the larger models.


----------

